# Echolot und Geber mit NMEA 0183



## wikie23 (3. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Echolot und einem Geber bei dem beide über NMEA 0183 verfügen. Dabei muss der Geber mit dem Echolot über NMEA 0183 kommunizieren und nicht erst das Echolot selbst einen NMEA 0183 output besitzen. Das ist wichtig für mich, da ich die Daten über die RS422 Schnittstelle wahlweise mit dem Echolot auslesen oder mit dem Computer oder einem Microcontroller weiter verarbeiten möchte.
Ich weiß, dass das ein etwas komplexes Thema ist, aber vielleicht kann mir doch jemand hier helfen.

Vielen Dank im voraus
Roman


----------

